# La Coruña Radio/EAR



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

This has made the Radio Room boards before but still one of the nicest coast-station videos plus 500 kc/s audio clip around and worth another nostalgic QSZ.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E9-69U5oio

ps Couple of French-built beauties in there as well!


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

I loved the sound of the Spanish coast stations. Their signals really cut through the static and I always assumed that was the reason for the chirpy modulation.
Jim


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I was glad when Neil Diamond shut TFU. Fancy Groucho Marx working at EAR! I think I might have been trying to call him while he had his feet up reading a stick book.

John T


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Can the morse be read?


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> I was glad when Neil Diamond shut TFU. Fancy Groucho Marx working at EAR!


Similar yawn response to your comments on the original transcript . 
How about your morse capability if it still exists to pull out a personalised log on the 500 kc/s audio clip?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry if I repeated myself. Luckily your opinion means nothing to me.

I could quite easily copy all that morse (much of it rubbish) here but it wouldn't make very interesting reading.

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

R58484956 said:


> Can the morse be read?


Yes they can R58 though I personally doubt the audio clip's authenticity and if it's a fake it is very well done.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I loved the technical adjustment to the tx.....


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Did you spot the other gaffe?


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

G'day R65,
Thanks for posting. I think the audio is genuine, it's exactly the same recording as the first few minutes of the American u-tube recording you posted in July. Just listened to them both, OXZ calling GROY, PCH's TTT with a Pilot message etc. Very nostalgic.
Brgds, Richard


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Richard.. 
I agree some of it's a repeat of the American recording as per mp3 clip above telling Panamanian HOJZ he works w/t only when the video clearly shows they had r/t. 
I vaguely remember Spanish trawlers calling EAR on r/t when I was at GND but Gijon Radio comes more to mind when they called GijonGijonGijonGijon non-stop and tripped the 2182 auto-alarm!
Were you able to pick out the Belfast ferry TR?


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks,
I didn't listen through it all yet, as I'm in the office and I'm the only dinosaur here that likes listening to morse! Will do so later.
Richard


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

No worries...
It was just another niggly-naggly that makes me doubt the audio clip is authentic..


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

EAR calls HOJZ and says "I work only on telegraphy."

Later on Groucho is plainly seen using a radiotelephone. He is a big fibber.

Apart from that, if it was being recorded at La Coruña, shouldn't that keying have either been de-sensed or blown Grouchos' ears off?

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Who said it was recorded at La Coruña?
Maybe Neil Diamond was there doing a gig at the same time.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

I think the audio is authentic but it's not really connected with the video of La Coruna. If you look/listen to the u-tube item posted by R65 in July, the American narrator explains that the recordings were made at various places in Europe in the early 70s. It certainly sounds real to me, how could anyone fake it, or for what reason.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Persackerly, Richard. Dunno about the American narrator but it certainly sounds like the babble you heard every night in Western Europe ... stations from Denmark to Gib and the usual Greeks who couldn't be bothered listening to traffic lists. 

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Bizarrely considering the size of both the Danish and Norwegian merchant fleets world-wide and GND just being across the street from Rogaland/LGQ and Lyngby/OXB I'd be a very poor man if I had a pound for every time I put an entry of either call in the 500 kc/s log-book.. 
Another reason for my doubts on authenticity is to the best of my knowledge OXZ was not a MF call but the HF band call for Lyngby Radio.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

OXB was Blåvand Radio. OXZ was Lyngby and OXP was Skagen (the Skaw).

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification t.p and further investigation shows OXZ did work MF though I still cannot recall ever hearing it on 5 ton at GND.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Both OXB and OXZ used to come in loud and clear at night down in the Western Med, especially up near Genoa. Another one that was heard down there better than you could get it in the Channel was DHS. DAN and PCH were everywhere, of course.


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

In the early 60's, RMS Caronia would always pay an annual visit to Copenhagen, staying about 3 days.
The staff from OXZ, including young female op's would always come down to the ship to pay us a visit and we, in turn would be invited back to the station and then on to one of their homes for a bit of celebrating. 

Pic of a visit to the OXZ boss's house. On the left are Stuart & myself (in the rather loud Harris Tweed) On right - OXZ boss & 3 ops ( plus one junior trainee) No female op's in sight.
Ken


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Mp3 snippet of TR mentioned earlier..
Ship sounds like maybe a ferry MWNW QTO somewhere bnd Belfast..


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

OK R65, I have just listened to it to a thousand times and I know you are just trying to catch us out because you worked at a coast station. It sounds a bit like LWC but I'm still not sure. Please give us the inside info. I remember welll that the ferries used to just give a quick TR on 500 like GNF de GAAA QTO, because the coast station knew them exactly, and I suppose some of them had even shorter TRs. Here in HKG the Macau hydrofoils used to have 500, and they did the same.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Apols RW if you think with coast station background one is trying to pull "wank on the wegiment!"
I'm as mystified as you to the content of the TR and still cannot make out the QTO letters. 
You're perfectly correct on short TR's from such as ferries entering and leaving port eg GND de GJBB QTO A bnd L... St Ninian/GJBB leaving Aberdeen for Lerwick.
Shortly after retiring I was offered a circa 1970's ITU List of Call Signs which to this day I regret not taking as there are (just for a bit of fun and curiosity) calls in the audio clip that could be identified. 
Ship allocation PJ (Netherland Antilles) and 5A (Libya) were not around in my time though many a happy QTP spent in PJC and the good old Campo Alegre!

EGQO GONR GROY HOJZ MWNW PCCS PJPY ONBP 5ALB


----------

